# Planting eleocharis acicularis emersed



## ukco2guy (11 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I have 8 pots of eleocharis acicularis to plant in my new Iawgumi tank. I have a few questions before i proceed:

Is it better to plant in clumps or single plantlets?
Do i need to trim this before it goes in, if so to what length?
Any tips on growing this emersed? Currently the tank is setup with oliver knott substrate, humidity is around 80% and it is sprayed every other day with EI dosed tank water from my other planted setup.

Cheers,


----------



## Cordi (11 Sep 2010)

hey mate, 

I have used 4 pots for my 12l nano, i seperated them in single plantlets and they're doing great like that... spreading well and quite fast.

It's best to trim the grass down between 1-2'', i do it mainly because it's easier to see how fast it's all growing.

As always, keep the substrate moist but you don't want water to be seen as you'll get mould growing as well as algae. Though i don't know why you're using Oliver Knott substrate when Colombo is from the same company and half the price.

and if you're still looking for good stones, MH in Wheatly Oxford have some very nice Petrified Wood - though Â£3.95/kg (or there abouts). tempted to take another trip down there and get some myself.

Cordi


----------



## ukco2guy (12 Sep 2010)

Hi Cordi,

I was in your Stratton shop today, when are you going to get that huge puffer a new planted tank?  On the eleocharis front i`ll cut it down as you say to 1-2" and plant accordingly, keeping the humidity up to 80% at all times. I plan on using 6 in the tank and the spare two will be used in a propagator (setting up a separate emersed rig in the garage, to save some pennies (upto 4 tanks now).

Substrate choice was down to a good deal, in fact it worked out cheaper that the colombo, cheapest i saw on that was Â£32.99 / 10 litre. I needed two bags and could collect from around the corner 

I`ll pop in some point next week and have a natter  The wife has been talking about Marine (again) and you`ve got the larger selection!

Cheers,


----------



## Cordi (12 Sep 2010)

i believe that the puffer is going to get his new 8*2*2 by the end of the month, though he won't be in it untill november/december time.. and we've just had our business loan approved so we're going to start on our new filter and lighting refits around october/november time as well. can't wait for that.

good eeal on the OK sub. i'm sticking to colombo's since i can get it any time without waiting for it  lol. Also finaly able to get Blyxa Japonica this week after waiting about a year for it to get back on Aquafluer's list.. 30 of those comming with 18 HC, at last i can finaly start on the tank at work again (going to do it my way rather then what the others wanted to see  , although gumi or fully planted i'm not sure on yet) - as long as i can find the rest of the stuff i need.

I'll cya later on in the week dude.

Cordi


----------



## greenaquascape (5 Dec 2011)

check this guys....
hg eleocharis accicularis





posting.php?mode=edit&f=56&p=191380   tq


----------

